# So, apparently there is an infinite bell trick in Animal Crossing: New Horizons using would you believe it... turnips!



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 8, 2020)

*Pros*:

- This is I believe by far one of the fastest ways to earn bells without just buying them from people

- It requires the least amount of set-up compared to some other fast ways of earning bells

- It does not require any amount of RNG

- It does not utilize any hacks/glitches unless you consider time travel (TT) a method of hacking

- It does not require NSO

*Cons*:

- *This process does require two switches* (This is definitely going to be one of the biggest things that keep the most people from wanting to do this method)

- *Two copies of the game are needed* (Another huge con for many players)

- It does require TT on at least one of the island profiles (both to be most effective)

- You will need to have unlocked Daisy Mae and the turnip market for two separate islands (not too big of a deal as she is unlocked fairly early)

- You will need to have Nook's Cranny unlocked for selling turnips on one of the islands (pretty much goes without saying since I believe Daisy Mae comes after Nook's Cranny anyway)

- You will need to buy at least 10 turnips from Daisy Mae (This is another very minor flaw, but I thought I should point it out anyway)

*Process:*

1. Create an island for both switches then work your way up to the Stalk Market on both of the islands. (TT is not required for this step but it does help speed this step up quite a bit)

2. On the island that you won't be using to make bells, TT until you get a time where Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for a high price (the higher you can get, the faster this process will be) - *REMEMBER THE DATE AND TIME. *

3. On the island that you do want to collect more bells for, using the character you want to have receive a mass amount of bells, make sure you can talk to Daisy Mae. If you are not on a Sunday date and/or it is after 12PM, either wait until it is Sunday or TT to any date and time where you can buy turnips from Daisy Mae.

4. Buy as many turnips as you can from Daisy Mae at a preferably low buying price (preferably enough to completely fill your inventory [try to max your inventory to 40 spaces to speed up the process])

5. Load up your second copy of New Horizons on the second Switch. Make sure you are on the proper date and time for the high turnip selling price, then open the gates of that island.

6. On the Switch you are selling turnips on, talk to the Wilbur brothers and travel to the island of the second switch via local play. (You may also travel via a Dodo code but this will require NSO on both Switches)

7. Sell the turnips on the island with the high prices and profit. Feel free to have the visiting character return to the home island to buy more turnips and sell again. If Nooks changes prices/closes or Daisy Mae disappears, feel free to use TT as needed to gain an infinite amount of bells.

8. Feel free to switch up the island that is selling and the island that is buying turnips if you would like the character on the Second switch to also be making a ton of bells.

Yes! You may think this process sounds easy and is probably a very obvious way to make bells quickly. This is because it is! 

I just wanted to share this method with anyone who might have not yet known about this bell-making process.

I hope you all enjoyed the read! Even though I can not participate in this method myself (as I do not own two switches nor do I own two copies of New Horizons), I know there are others of you out there who do own all the necessary materials (also, since I have not done this method, please let me know if I have missed anything while explaining it).

*One final note*: *After careful consideration, I felt it would be in my best interest to highly advise that you do not buy a second switch and/or a second copy of the game just to perform this practice of making bells. There are plenty of other ways to make a good amount of bells that can be accomplished with just one switch and one copy of New Horizons (effectively halving the real world cost). However, if you already have the means to perform this practice, then feel free to try it out for yourself (if you don't mind TTing that is). After all, at that point, it won't cost you anything extra and I still believe it is still at least a little faster and bell-efficient than most or any other method out there (it is certainly a much more reliant method of making IGB as well), especially if you can not or do not want to take online play into account (for whatever reason).*


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 9, 2020)

A _great_ idea initially until your friends/family find out you have two switches and get bells this way. My mom now has 340+ million bells because I am too nice to tell her no

I highly suggest using a turnip calculator to figure out what trend you're on, saves a lot of time!!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 9, 2020)

There's another way to earn a lot of Bells without going through time traveling or any exploit. Just make a field of blue roses. Sell the blue roses for 1,000 Bells each! They will grow back again after three days.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't really understand trying to be ridiculously rich. I even understand less, trying to find ways, exploits, using TT to make more, more money... why, what for?
Without all of those, I was able to get more 10M and this is more than I need, as I can't spend those for anything. I can't buy another island, I can't buy anything crucial or necessary for daily living... so, please tell me, why?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 9, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> There's another way to earn a lot of Bells without going through time traveling or any exploit. Just make a field of blue roses. Sell the blue roses for 1,000 Bells each! They will grow back again after three days.


You can do this, but it you make blue rose wreaths or golden rose wreaths you get even more!

10 roses (blue or gold) is 10K
1 wreath (made of 10 roses) is 20K


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 9, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> I don't really understand trying to be ridiculously rich. I even understand less, trying to find ways, exploits, using TT to make more, more money... why, what for?
> Without all of those, I was able to get more 10M and this is more than I need, as I can't spend those for anything. I can't buy another island, I can't buy anything crucial or necessary for daily living... so, please tell me, why?



One reason is to.. well, resell them here or in a website like Nookazon or Discord, mostly to people who don’t have two switches or are against time traveling or just restarted their island.Guilty as charged.

Also, if you like moving things and making bridges and demolishing bridges, you’re gonna need a ton of bells.

And last but not least you can buy things with bells such as villagers here or another shady website.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 9, 2020)

I did this to get Bells but I didn't have the patience to get to millions and millions.  I just did it because one of my islands had turnips at 300 each and I wanted to make enough Bells to expand all my houses to 6 rooms.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 9, 2020)

I mean it's easier and cheaper to just go to the turnip boards here and travel to someone else's island. You can find someone with a large spike available basically every day if you need to. I can't imagine there are a lot of people who don't or can't have NSO, but who do have multiple Switches and copies of the game.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 9, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> I don't really understand trying to be ridiculously rich. I even understand less, trying to find ways, exploits, using TT to make more, more money... why, what for?
> Without all of those, I was able to get more 10M and this is more than I need, as I can't spend those for anything. I can't buy another island, I can't buy anything crucial or necessary for daily living... so, please tell me, why?


I've spent upwards 20-30M so far and I'm nowhere near completion of my island. My money is depleting fast, I only have 7M left and with all the renovations I'm doing I doubt it's going to be enough until I 100% complete my island (though I do save money whenever I can).

That being said I really don't find any issue with people wanting to be rich, as long as they don't cheat or anything. Being financially secure in-game is a really comfortable feeling, and it does get you a lot of good deals in-game (and outside the game as well, for other currencies like TBT), so I don't find it too odd why a lot of people want to make more money.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 9, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I mean it's easier and cheaper to just go to the turnip boards here and travel to someone else's island. You can find someone with a large spike available basically every day if you need to. I can't imagine there are a lot of people who don't or can't have NSO, but who do have multiple Switches and copies of the game.



That's true. I actually haven't thought of that because I really only buy turnips once a week with no TT whatsoever. I suppose it is pretty nice still not having to go through a "queue" or pay entry fees/ give tips like you would if you wanted to sell on other peoples' island. Though, of course, this is not a very cost-efficient (referring to real-life currency) method in the slightest especially with of course the alternative described here. The reason, I hope, people would get a second switch for New Horizons is so that they can have a second island for other means such as collecting all the fruit, more easily acquiring all the different color variations, or shopping at multiple stores w/o the need of TT for instance. At that point, if a player wanted to participate in this shady practice, all he/she would need is a second copy of the game (which he/she should already have access to assuming he/she wanted to use a second island for any of the activities I mentioned in the previous sentence), which could probably be found for way less than $60 if one looks hard enough.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 9, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> One reason is to.. well, resell them here or in a website like Nookazon or Discord, mostly to people who don’t have two switches or are against time traveling or just restarted their island.Guilty as charged.
> 
> Also, if you like moving things and making bridges and demolishing bridges, you’re gonna need a ton of bells.
> 
> And last but not least you can buy things with bells such as villagers here or another shady website.



So far, I've been fine with the over 25M bells I currently have just selling turnips the "normal" way. hehe


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 10, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> I've spent upwards 20-30M so far and I'm nowhere near completion of my island. My money is depleting fast, I only have 7M left and with all the renovations I'm doing I doubt it's going to be enough until I 100% complete my island (though I do save money whenever I can).
> 
> That being said I really don't find any issue with people wanting to be rich, as long as they don't cheat or anything. Being financially secure in-game is a really comfortable feeling, and it does get you a lot of good deals in-game (and outside the game as well, for other currencies like TBT), so I don't find it too odd why a lot of people want to make more money.



I want to say, I don't understand collecting money, without a purpose where everything / almost everything is completed. I understand the cost of house itself consuming money as well as other things we may buy.
I don't understand just TT for money as I'm personally finding it, as taking away a pleasure of the game, because when we have everything what else left?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 10, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> I don't understand just TT for money as I'm personally finding it, as taking away a pleasure of the game, because when we have everything what else left?


It might take away the pleasure for you but to others they find it fulfilling! So to each their own. c:
And all games have their endpoint, so the answer to "when we have everything [in game] what else is left?" is to buy a new game, or restart your ACNH game lol.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Tutle (Nov 10, 2020)

Welp. I have 2 switches and 2 copies of the game so I can do this. Not that desperate for bells but this is nice to know for the future.


----------

